# Round baler recommendations for small hay operation



## jturbo10

I have a smaller horse hay operation in East Texas. I sell small square bales to local clients and currently have a reliable one year old NH square baler that works great. I'm considering adding a round baler to the operation to expand my client base and also use when I don't have time to move the hay to my barns with my New Holland 1033 Hayliner. I would like some recommendations on the best type of round baler would meet my clients requirements. I probably put up about 3500-4500 square bales myself, some custom baling, and some leased/shared hay acreage. I like John Deere/New Holland/Vemeer equipment as I have experience with these brands. I would like to buy used but don't want to get some commercially used baler that looks good but is wore out. New is an option but don't want to break the bank on this expansion. Don't know much about round balers but my clients are mostly horse owners now and I suspect my round bale clients would be more cattle oriented. Any thoughts about bale size, netting, etc would be helpful. A friend of mine sells the smaller size round bales that fit in the back of a regular pickup but that may limit my type of customer. Can the newer round balers be set up to pump out different sizes and weight of bales? I have a 150+hp John Deere tractor with loader to move the round bales from field to trailer or direct to hay storage or deliver to client. 
Had a great second cutting of bermuda but need more rain for the third crop to get going good. Hope everyone is getting some rain on their pastures and hay fields. Prices for square bales are down a bit in East Texas due to some good rains in June but they might go back up if the summer turns out like last year. Thanks.


----------



## ForemanTX

I just bought a new Vermeer Rebel 5410 with net.wrap,I am happy with it. I seen a like new condition one for $14,800 with net.


----------



## jturbo10

What size bales does the 5410 produce?


----------



## ForemanTX

_5x4,I found the web.site www.desr-tx.com its in the implements_


----------



## Tim/South

The 5410 will make a 4 foot wide bale from 36 to 60 inches tall.
The 54 = 5x4, the "10" is the series. the previous model was a "00", which was a 5400. A 5510 will be a 5x5 and a 10 series.

John Deere will be similar in numbering. A 458 is a 4x5 and the "8" series. The previous model was a 457, 4x5 and a 7 series.
A John Deere 468 and 568 will make a bale up to 72 inches and is their commercial baler.
Vermeer's commercial is the M series, 604-605 M. Vermeer also makes a 5' tall commercial baler for the smaller operation. It was the M Classic, now called the 504/505 N this year.
I do not know the numbering for New Holland or other brands.

Most of the modern balers are variable chamber, which means the height of the bale is adjustable. A baler with a fixed chamber will is not adjustable in height.

A 4 ft. wide bale will fit easily into the bed of a pick up truck. Also, when stacked side by side on a trailer they make the load 8 feet wide. 
Most in my area have gone to the 4' wide because a 5' wide bale does not bring any more money. Most here buy by the bale and not weight.

The density of the bale is determined by the adjustable pressure on the chamber. The "better" balers have this controlled by hyd pressure/resistance.
On some brands it is an option and you need to ask if it is installed. I know of a Deere 458 with spring tension.

Be more careful of a used baled that was used for silage. Silage is tougher on the bearings and belts, and the baler in general.
But a baler with a silage kit is generally considered more stout and if used only on hay might be a good deal.

Net is far and away better for most of us. You can wrap in 10-12 seconds compared to @ 1 min +. If you roll 60 bales then you have saved around one hour in tractor and baler time.

Every color baler will have some very satisfied customers. It is probably going to boil down to dealer support.


----------



## robert23239

i have a 5410 also with net wrap and very happy with it.


----------



## Farmall706

I bought a NH 678 last year, 5x5 and I love it. It's around 10 years old but was well kept and not alot of bales through it. The John Deere I had before burnt and took ground with it, but that can happen with any make or model. Go with the nearest and best dealer you have. I have to drive 25 miles for NH and CIH parts, John Deere is another 30 miles past that.


----------



## jturbo10

Great info. Thanks for the help. I'm going to start my search for a low time used round baler first and then go the new route if I can't find one. I'm going to canvas some of the local ranchers I deal with and see what the consensus is on the most popular size of bale and go from there. The 4 ft size might be a good fit for my barns and hayage equipment....more options for sales and delivery. Good luck on the rain.


----------



## ForemanTX

jturbo10 said:


> Great info. Thanks for the help. I'm going to start my search for a low time used round baler first and then go the new route if I can't find one. I'm going to canvas some of the local ranchers I deal with and see what the consensus is on the most popular size of bale and go from there. The 4 ft size might be a good fit for my barns and hayage equipment....more options for sales and delivery. Good luck on the rain.


 There was a Vermeer 504m in Fairfield but I havent drove by lately to see if still there all I know about it baled 60acres and has net.wrap. There is also a Vermeer 605? for sale on a farm market road not to far from the house I drive by looks pretty new.


----------



## Tim/South

We square baked for decades. What rolls I needed, I paid to have done with me cutting and raking.
When I decided to buy a round baler I knew nothing. All the terminology was Greek to me.
I bought a very nice Hesston 4x4. I spent more time wrapping string than I did baling.
I sold it and bought a worn out Hesston 5510.
Last summer I promised the Good Lord that if he called me home in a hay field, it would not be when I was under a 30 year old baler on a 100 degree day.
I bought a new Vermeer M Classic over the winter when the discounts were good.
I looked at the Deere and really wanted one. We have always had good luck with Deere and I had just bought a new green tractor.
I could get the commercial Vermeer (M Classic) for the same price as an entry level deer. Both offered great dealer support.
I asked a friend what I should do?
He replied that I should buy the brand I wanted and paint it the color I wanted.
I have seriously been tempted to paint my yellow baler green.

I looked all winter at used Deere and Vermeer balers. (No NH dealer close by anymore).
I looked at other brands that had been traded in. There were also a lot of repo balers on the lots.
The issue I had with used balers is that none had net, or that they had the old style net system which was replaced for a reason. Everyone had traded their baler for one with net. By the time I added the cost of having net added to a used baler, I was just a few coins off buying new.
Patience and a little luck should get you hooked up with a good baler at the right price.


----------



## Colby

A John Deere 468 with net and hydraulic pickup with less than 5k bales on it and be done with it. All you'll have to buy for it is grease, oil and net..


----------



## ForemanTX

jturbo10 said:


> Great info. Thanks for the help. I'm going to start my search for a low time used round baler first and then go the new route if I can't find one. I'm going to canvas some of the local ranchers I deal with and see what the consensus is on the most popular size of bale and go from there. The 4 ft size might be a good fit for my barns and hayage equipment....more options for sales and delivery. Good luck on the rain.


 Most of us ranchers like the 5x6 for the same price as a 5x4







But really 5x6 for feeding own cows,5x4 if selling,myself couldnt justify going out and buying a new 5x6 big baler just doing my own and didnt have the tractor to pull one that big.....


----------



## Tim/South

I can remember when everyone wanted the largest bale they could make. 5x5 was the king. Then 4x5's began to pop up. They sold for the same money and the 4x5 would fit in a pick up truck.

I have a relative who buys 4x4 bales for his outside horses. He says they eat the bale before it has time to go bad.
One guy sells his 4x4 bales for $5 less than his 4x5's. He is making good money on the 4x4"s. He rolls 200 4x4's just for horse people who want an easier bale to haul and handle.
I can understand a non farmer type not noticing much difference in a 4x5 and a 5x5. They just see a 5 foot tall roll of hay.
No matter what angle you look at a 4x4, it just looks small to me.


----------



## RockmartGA

Tim/South said:


> I can remember when everyone wanted the largest bale they could make. 5x5 was the king. Then 4x5's began to pop up. They sold for the same money and the 4x5 would fit in a pick up truck.
> 
> One guy sells his 4x4 bales for $5 less than his 4x5's. He is making good money on the 4x4"s. He rolls 200 4x4's just for horse people who want an easier bale to haul and handle. No matter what angle you look at a 4x4, it just looks small to me.


Most folks don't realize that a 4x5 roll has approximately 50% more hay than a 4x4 roll. But yet, they don't want to spend the extra $5-10 bucks to get the larger bale.

That always amazed me....


----------



## RockmartGA

I think as a general rule of thumb, if you sell to the individual customers who show up in a pickup truck or an SUV pulling a utility trailer, you will want a baler that rolls a 4' wide bale. A 4x5 is probably the best overall size and as others have noted, you can always bale a smaller diameter roll to cater to your customers if they desire it.

Net wrap and hydraulic tensioners have pretty much become the new standard nowadays and let's face it, they make a lot nicer looking, denser bale than string tie balers with spring tensioners.

Color really doesn't matter, but I do like the NH balers....


----------



## Richardin52

I got a very good deal on a John Deere 335 round baler. It does 4x4 bales and makes a very nice, tight bale. No problems and have run it for 5 years. It's a no bells and whistles basic baler but it's well made and for $5K I would buy another in a minute.


----------



## Iowa hay guy

i got a 2008 568 last year i traded my m in on it and had to add some but they were only asking 22,500 for it and i got them to come down on it and add some new parts
it had 12k something bales on it and its been a trouble free baler turn key sort of thing until it ate a cattle panel but i wouldnt be afrain of a 7 or 8 series deere with at least 15k bales before you saw it
much more than that and your getting into parts again
cuz at around 11 to 12k they start replacing net rollers and net pan i got lucky and mine had new net roller a new net pan new chains and most new sprockets not long before i got it cuz it looks new a shiny nickel


----------



## ForemanTX

jturbo10 said:


> I have a smaller horse hay operation in East Texas. I sell small square bales to local clients and currently have a reliable one year old NH square baler that works great. I'm considering adding a round baler to the operation to expand my client base and also use when I don't have time to move the hay to my barns with my New Holland 1033 Hayliner. I would like some recommendations on the best type of round baler would meet my clients requirements. I probably put up about 3500-4500 square bales myself, some custom baling, and some leased/shared hay acreage. I like John Deere/New Holland/Vemeer equipment as I have experience with these brands. I would like to buy used but don't want to get some commercially used baler that looks good but is wore out. New is an option but don't want to break the bank on this expansion. Don't know much about round balers but my clients are mostly horse owners now and I suspect my round bale clients would be more cattle oriented. Any thoughts about bale size, netting, etc would be helpful. A friend of mine sells the smaller size round bales that fit in the back of a regular pickup but that may limit my type of customer. Can the newer round balers be set up to pump out different sizes and weight of bales? I have a 150+hp John Deere tractor with loader to move the round bales from field to trailer or direct to hay storage or deliver to client.
> Had a great second cutting of bermuda but need more rain for the third crop to get going good. Hope everyone is getting some rain on their pastures and hay fields. Prices for square bales are down a bit in East Texas due to some good rains in June but they might go back up if the summer turns out like last year. Thanks.


 Any new NEWS? If we dont get this rain they are calling mon. and tuesday we dont have to worry about baling any hay. Im gonna have to cut if dont rain its already dry,stuff is starting to brown and hoppers aint helping matters.


----------



## jturbo10

Haven't settled on a brand or size but I'm pretty sure with all the great inputs that it will be a 4X5, net wrap, hydraulic tension, and fairly new, 5-8000 bales. Droped by the John Deere dealership today but they only had some bigger new balers. I'm likely to buy a New Holland as I already have a 1060 square baler that works great or a John Deere as most of my equipment is green and I have good dealer support. I'm in no hurry as I have been selling my squares at a good clip for 2012 and will have plenty of room in the barns for another two crops. Would like to one by next spring so I can use it for the first crop. I learned more about round balers on this forum than reading the dealership literature. They didn't mention that the round balers are prone to catching on fire if the bearings or sprockets aren't kept in good shape. Suspect I will be using my point and shoot heat gun to spot bad bearings. Thanks for all the great tips. I'll let you know when I get my new toy.


----------



## JD3430

I just bought the baler you described, a NH 648 sileage special with net wrap, hydraulics and about 5K bales through it with bale command plus for 11K in Ohio Looks brand new. Aside from some calibrating nightmares that took longer to resolve than necessary, it makes a nice 4x5 bales @ 800lbs. Hook it up and start making bales the easy way. I am slowly finding more & more round bale customers.


----------



## ETXhayman

Colby said:


> A John Deere 468 with net and hydraulic pickup with less than 5k bales on it and be done with it. All you'll have to buy for it is grease, oil and net..


Once you go with this baler you will never use another. We have had two other hay farmers buy a JD 468 baler after watching us bale with one and another is going to buy one next year.


----------



## nanuk

I bought a JD430.

my problem was/is I only custom bale for one guy, as my time is limited, and his NH114 lays down a 3.5ft windrow, 4ft at the widest.

I had used a 605C that I had modded with wide belts and could roll up 15-17/hour at 5x5.5, but were lopsided due to the windrow issues

the 4ft wide JD, at about 5.5ft makes around 1300lbs, as opposed to my 605C at 1050lbs or so.

there are so few 4ft wide rounders here that just finding one is hard, let alone trying to find one to your specs.

the hydraulic tension on the 430 makes one solid bale! I turned it down some, as the bison calves wouldn't be able to break it open.

next year, a better tractor, and the year after, a better baler..... maybe by then the 468 will be available.


----------



## farmboy6320

john deere 467 or 468 either way, john deere is the only way to go!


----------



## ForemanTX

Vermeer REBEL 5410 is a great baler


----------



## jbh

Until four years ago, we used custom harvesters to put ours up. Until then I had no experience with balers at all. We chose a used 567 for its simplicity. When you look into these balers, it doesnt look like a rat maze of chains, tubes, wires, hoses, etc. With that said, I have done all repairs and maintenance on this machine since day one except for one minor electrical gremlin a baler tech solved in seconds. On occasion when the baler doesnt seem like its running up to snuff, it seems it only takes seconds to figure out what it needs or any adjustments made and we are quickly back to baling. The more you use them, the more they educate the operator.

All our equipment is Ford/ New Holland and Kuhn...but our baler is green and plan on staying that way for awhile.

If you go JD, make sure to strap those side doors together before heading down the highway...........


----------



## jbh

.......and take good care of that upper chain and tension spring.


----------



## Vol

jbh said:


> Until four years ago, we used custom harvesters to put ours up. Until then I had no experience with balers at all. We chose a used 567 for its simplicity. When you look into these balers, it doesnt look like a rat maze of chains, tubes, wires, hoses, etc. With that said, I have done all repairs and maintenance on this machine since day one except for one minor electrical gremlin a baler tech solved in seconds. On occasion when the baler doesnt seem like its running up to snuff, it seems it only takes seconds to figure out what it needs or any adjustments made and we are quickly back to baling. The more you use them, the more they educate the operator.
> 
> All our equipment is Ford/ New Holland and Kuhn...but our baler is green and plan on staying that way for awhile.
> 
> If you go JD, make sure to strap those side doors together before heading down the highway...........


I also am a Green round bale user....I completely agree about the simplicity of operation and maintenance to a John Deere round baler. In this instance, you do get what you pay for. I also have some older NH equipment, but not so much the newer equipment.

Regards, Mike


----------

